

The Anti-Donald Trump - jakarta
http://www.nytimes.com/1998/12/20/magazine/the-anti-trump.html?scp=1&sq=jerry%20speyer%20anti-Donald%20Trump&st=cse&pagewanted=print

======
ZeroGravitas
I read somewhere that if Donald Trump had taken the money his father gave him
and simply put it in a standard savings account then he'd be richer than he is
now with all his wheeling and dealing.

~~~
pmichaud
Citation?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Nothing concrete, but I did some Googling:

<http://www.ethicsscoreboard.com/list/trump.html>

That article claims that he was in serious debt the mid nineties and needed to
get 20 Million in loans from his siblings in order to bounce back (they all
got 35Million each went his father passed away).

So that means after about 20 years he had actually made negative amounts from
where he started, which obviously wouldn't happen with a savings account. How
much he's bounced back since then is debatable, particularly as several links
I find suggest that he regularly overstates his own wealth by as much as an
order of magnitude, and has done since the early 80s so it's hard to keep
track:

<http://ddo.typepad.com/ddo/2005/12/tracking_donald.html>

------
kbob
"one of the very few architecturally daring private homes in Manhattan". Are
Manhattanites really so conformist?

